# Girls' Finest De Lux Equipped Elgin "Miss America"



## Bikes62557 (Mar 2, 2017)

I restored one of these for a friend in 2006 and then found one on EBay for myself and have been working on it off and on for about ten years!

Posting some photos of progress. More to come.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Oh Mama! "Watching" this thread as of NOW!


----------



## None (Mar 2, 2017)

Can't wait for this one. ♡♡♡


----------



## Cory (Mar 2, 2017)

Great progress so far, keep the updates coming.....PLEASE!!!


----------



## mike j (Mar 3, 2017)

Yeah, this baby is going places...more,please.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 3, 2017)

That is going to be one sweet Miss America! Keep us posted. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Mar 3, 2017)

She is not even together and she is beautiful


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 3, 2017)

I do have more of it done, just did not have photos. Have been working on striping for many months as I can only do a little at a time and many times I have to take it off and do over as my hand is not that steady any more. There is over 92 feet of pin stripes on this "Art Deco" Model.

The Saddle was done by Bob Ujszaszi, Got tail light lens from Mike Burden that I heavily modified for Stop/Tail Light unit with Blue Dot (part #2L “Lens with Blue Button” in 1941 Sears Parts List). Most everything else I am doing myself. 

I'm down to many small details that will take more time.

The color is best match to an original that still had good colors to copy, Also that one did come with Black Saddle. This combination was never in Catalog but I have been assured that they did sell models in Store equipped with colors not advertised.


----------



## Hammer (Mar 5, 2017)

This bike is making my mouth water! Is that a bad thing?


----------



## sludgeguy (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh wow!
That is  looking amazing!!


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 5, 2017)

When I can't find NOS or high quality reproduction parts I have to make them myself. 

I made a Reproduction 6 volt "Bicycle Battery" for a "Miss America" several years ago and now have to make one for mine from the photo shown here. I think I will use Rechargeable  Batteries for mine. 

I made up enough Pedal Straps to make 4 pairs of Reproduction Girl's Pedals. I have so much in them that NOS would be cheaper but at the time I could not find any. See photos that should be self explanatory. I have one set left.

Also took on project to make Cushion Stem, plan to make 2 and sell one to pay for mine. Got mine done and about 1/4 done with other one.

Glad I found a Super set of Allstate NOS Tires as I have no idea how to make them!


----------



## mike j (Mar 6, 2017)

Incredible job, all around & that stem is awesome.


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 7, 2017)

Left side done. Will start assembly soon.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 7, 2017)

Top notch. And I'm flat out amazed!


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 9, 2017)

Just finished all of the Striping. List below is the approximate total of stripes on this bike.

Front Fender 3 Stripes 7 ft. 8 in.

Horn Tank 8 Stripes 6 ft. 11 in.

Rear Section 8 Stripes 32 ft.

Rear Rack 7 Stripes 8 ft. 9 in.

Wheel Rims 4 Stripes 23 ft.

Head Light Mount 11 Stripes 1 ft. 8 in.

Front Fork 6 Stripes 7 ft. 9 in.

Rear Fender Brace 2 Stripes 2 ft. 2 in.

Frame 8 Stripes 4 ft. 1 in.



Total 57 Stripes 94 ft.

Also see Brake Light Switch detail.


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 15, 2017)

Probably a minor detail but this is how I made the seat post collar for the "Miss America" Rear Housing.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Mar 15, 2017)

There is nothing minor about your attention to detail.. It's a pleasure watching your progress. Thumbs up!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 15, 2017)

great colors and simply stunning craftsmanship. Can't wait to see more updates!


----------



## mike j (Mar 16, 2017)

Great idea & execution, I always thought that the stem collar looked a little unfinished by itself.


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 16, 2017)

The original bikes did have a rubber collar as you can see in attached photo. A more accurate rendition would be to cut one from a HD inner tube and not double it as I did on the one I restored  back in 2006. But I had to cement it to the housing or it would uncurl overnight.

You can go to:  http://sure-vent.com/SamsElgin.html    to see the bike I did in 2006 for a friend. The only striping I did on that one was the headlight mount and the rear rack. The rest I had a professional do.


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 16, 2017)

Wiring Headlight Module. Working on Horn Tank wiring, photos to come later.


----------



## 56 Vette (Mar 17, 2017)

This is absolutely beautiful! Very great attention to detail. Can't wait to see the finished product! Joe


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 17, 2017)

Craftsmanship beyond words


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 17, 2017)

Incredible!

Ride on,
Sean


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 17, 2017)

Incredible!

Ride on,
Sean


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 17, 2017)

Spent most of today building the 6 volt battery. I made this one to hold C type Flashlight Batteries. Not completely done as I have to fill in flats on sides and print a "Wrap" for it. May make it a Winchester Battery! I do not know if they ever made this type battery but I know that they made a 1 1/2 volt Telephone Battery so why not?
Also made 4 small rivets from #4 Brass Wood Screws that hold the Lens in Bezel.


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 18, 2017)

Worked on wiring Horn Tank and Brake Light. Also some more time on Replica Vintage Battery. Assembled the Headlight Module and Rear Rack. The hole in brace for Brake Light wire is not original but keeps wire out of harms way.


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 18, 2017)

This build is awesome!! More more!!


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 19, 2017)

Finished Replica Battery, better now described as a Dry Cell container that will hold 4 "C" type Flashlight Batteries. I have changed my mind about outer cover and will put a "General" sleeve on it. I found a photo of an original General "Bicycle Battery" in my archived photos of Elgin Miss America details.


----------



## tech549 (Mar 20, 2017)

Bikes62557 said:


> Finished Replica Battery, better now described as a Dry Cell container that will hold 4 "C" type Flashlight Batteries. I have changed my mind about outer cover and will put a "General" sleeve on it. I found a photo of an original General "Bicycle Battery" in my archived photos of Elgin Miss America details.
> 
> View attachment 438346
> 
> View attachment 438347



this is such a great idea on building a battery,awesome!!


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 20, 2017)

I can draw up simple plan and list of material if wanted.

Also if anyone out there has any battery of this size/type or even photos of any I would appreciate  pictures of such so I could make more accurate renderings of covers that could be printed.


----------



## tech549 (Mar 20, 2017)

Bikes62557 said:


> I can draw up simple plan and list of material if wanted.
> 
> Also if anyone out there has any battery of this size/type or even photos of any I would appreciate  pictures of such so I could make more accurate renderings of covers that could be printed.



sure that would be great ! I am sure it would be a big hit here!


----------



## MaxGlide (Mar 20, 2017)

Simply awestruck.....


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 24, 2017)

Now for the info on making a 1939-41 Bicycle Battery.
List of material:
2 ft of: 1 inch PVC Shedule 40 Pipe

2 3/4” PVC Spigot Plug

PCV Adhesive 

4 Spiral Cone Springs, Hillman # 540033 found at Hardware Store

4 Small Finish Washers

Misc Screws, nuts, washers

2 inches Small Copper Wire

2 Wood Screws

1 Small Scrap of Dense Wood or Fiber, 3/8” thick

Short piece of 1” Dowell Rod

      I hope photos are self explanatory. If not ask questions. Photos may not be in proper order.


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 24, 2017)

Any one that makes a Battery like this for their Bike, let me know with pictures and actual dimensions and I will make a self adhesive cover for it! Only charge is mailing.


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 24, 2017)

Finished up Horn Tank with New Battery Installed and every thing works!


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 24, 2017)

This is what is inside the Tail Light/Stop Light Unit. Had to improvise as no good original was available.  Used LED Bulbs, 9v Battery.


----------



## Hammer (Mar 26, 2017)

Bikes62557 said:


> I can draw up simple plan and list of material if wanted.
> 
> Also if anyone out there has any battery of this size/type or even photos of any I would appreciate  pictures of such so I could make more accurate renderings of covers that could be printed.




Not exactly what you were asking for but I took these from a bike I bought last week out of a Delta Torpedo and the pair in the back we're out of another Schwinn I got for the wife. Anytime I find old batteries I spray them with polyurethane and put them in a display case. Nice work on those batteries I save your pictures and instructions if you don't mind for future reference!


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hammer said:


> Not exactly what you were asking for but I took these from a bike I bought last week out of a Delta Torpedo and the pair in the back we're out of another Schwinn I got for the wife. Anytime I find old batteries I spray them with polyurethane and put them in a display case. Nice work on those batteries I save your pictures and instructions if you don't mind for future reference!
> 
> View attachment 441339
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, All can use any of my photos or instructions for their own use if it will help with their bike.


----------



## Hammer (Mar 26, 2017)

When I see something like this that someone went thru so much effort to explain and make pictures trying to make life easier I save it and print them off I have a binder full of laminated instructions and how tos and tips from you guys I keep in my garage it makes life a lot easier!


----------



## Bikes62557 (Mar 26, 2017)

Bikes62557 said:


> Now for the info on making a 1939-41 Bicycle Battery.
> List of material:
> 2 ft of: 1 inch PVC Shedule 40 Pipe
> 
> ...



Just to add a note: Not all type "C" Flashlight Batteries are the same length! I found out the hard way as my Battery/Case is just short of using a row of 3 Batteries of some Brands.  It makes no difference to me as I do not plan to use 5 rechargeable 1.2v Batteries any way and I cured my dilemma by making my Dummy batteries shorter. I have the correct measurements listed as I had used a 1/2" thick bottom cover so you should not have a problem by using the 3/8" cover noted but I did want everyone to know about Battery Length (that also applies to other sizes as my wife has a remote mouse on her Laptop that takes AA Battery and some she has found to short to make good contact).


----------



## Bikes62557 (Jul 5, 2017)

Back again, been spending time on our other hobby, 1960 Volvo that I restored and now travel great distances to events (from Maine to Kansas And States in between also Canada). Got back working on "Miss America" with only lacing front wheel and minor adjustments and touch ups to do.
Here are some photos of my progress to date. The Elgin in Red is what I started with. It had it's original paint stripped so there was no chance to save it in original condition.




















Stop Light switch really works


































Saddle by Bob Ujszaszi


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 5, 2017)

GOOD LORD SHE'S GORGEOUS!!! SUCH AN AMAZING JOB!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 5, 2017)

Superb work! Very impressive.......I'm also glad to see the proper use of the cushion stem on this bike as it was intended.


----------



## geosbike (Jul 6, 2017)

true craftsmanship for sure


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 6, 2017)

Bikes62557 said:


> Back again, been spending time on our other hobby, 1960 Volvo that I restored and now travel great distances to events (from Maine to Kansas And States in between also Canada). Got back working on "Miss America" with only lacing front wheel and minor adjustments and touch ups to do.
> Here are some photos of my progress to date. The Elgin in Red is what I started with. It had it's original paint stripped so there was no chance to save it in original condition.
> 
> View attachment 491477
> ...






----Not sure if I've ever witnessed a more impressive restoration effort!  WOW

HA and the Volvo!!!  Owned many 544's over the years including a black Euro version 60' with cloth interior..
Working on two 122S cars which have been my mainstay....owned a few dozen since high school
Nice CAR man!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 6, 2017)

That's a stunner, beautiful job.


----------



## TR6SC (Jul 6, 2017)

544 !!!
It is a pleasure to see the Maistro in action. BRAVO!!!


----------



## rick whitehurst (Jul 6, 2017)

Hands down the most awe inspiring girls bike ever produced. They ride smooth as silk too. Beautiful art whoever designed the miss America. My profile pic shows a 38 Elgin unrestored and painted long ago with a lead based green that has oxidized nicely over the years and shares the miss America tank. No plan to restore it, but yours is highly worthy and your colors are excellent. Are they Elgin colors or your choice.... Just beautiful, makes me wish I was a girl...   Just kidding.


----------



## Bikes62557 (Jul 8, 2017)

Colors are best we could match to Factory colors found on original (see attached photo with explanations). From research I have done over the last 12 years I have been told that it was not a Catalog color combination but many paint versions were used for Store sales only. I have seen girl's Elgins the model of your bike in that color and I think I have seen it listed in Catalog with those colors (Sears did not call the colors Ivory and Tan, that is just the best I can do to describe them. The photo is not of my bike but another one I restored about 11 or 12 years ago. It came out so nice I ask the friend that I did it for if he minded if I paint mine in the same colors. See photo of his in 2006 (Black Tires) and the one I just finished for me (White walls).


----------



## Bikes62557 (Jul 8, 2017)

Got it all together today, some fine tuning and adjustments to be made but could not resist taking it outside for a "Photo Shoot".
I have many more pics but wont bore you with them this evening.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 8, 2017)

Bikes62557 said:


> Got it all together today, some fine tuning and adjustments to be made but could not resist taking it outside for a "Photo Shoot".
> I have many more pics but wont bore you with them this evening.View attachment 641709 View attachment 641710



Beautiful Bike awesome restoration.I had a original same colors. Whitewalls a plus!


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 8, 2017)

She`s a Sweetie ! You could sell pictures of that Pretty Girl ! Awesome- Well Done !-----Cowboy


----------



## None (Jul 10, 2017)

She's so beautiful! Fantastic restoration. <3


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 10, 2017)

Big "Doh" moment for me!  Eldon Hammond!  Long time!  So glad to see you are still involved in the bikes and of course
the vintage volvos. I've owned dozens of Volvos since high school, down to 2 project restos money pits...hope to have
them finished one day soon!  By far the most incredible painstaking balloon bicycle restoration I have ever seen laid out!
Cheers to you!


----------



## Bikes62557 (Jul 11, 2017)

Just got a new Laser Printer. My old one did a fabulous job but shot craps! Laid out Sears and Roebuck Model Number Label/Decal for my Girl's Elgin. I will be able to reproduce them for others, only will need to know Model # and if a peel off label or water slide decal is needed. I print them and then clear coat for long life. They are printed in much higher resolution than photo below.


----------



## Bikes62557 (May 2, 2018)

Just an update on our 1941 "Girls' Finest De Lux Equipped Elgin". We took it to Ann Arbor and came away with "Classic, Best Restored Bike of the Year". Also while in Michigan we went by The Gilmore Auto Museum and they let us photograph it with a vintage 1937 La Salle as a backdrop! If  you have not made it to The Gilmore you do not know what you are missing. It is the largest collection of Vintage Autos in the USA and done with great class. Hundreds on Autos in several buildings in a beautiful rural setting and not one low tire or a spec of dust anywhere.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (May 2, 2018)

Bikes62557 said:


> Just an update on our 1941 "Girls' Finest De Lux Equipped Elgin". We took it to Ann Arbor and came away with "Classic, Best Restored Bike of the Year". Also while in Michigan we went by The Gilmore Auto Museum and they let us photograph it with a vintage 1937 La Salle as a backdrop! If  you have not made it to The Gilmore you do not know what you are missing. It is the largest collection of Vintage Autos in the USA and done with great class. Hundreds on Autos in several buildings in a beautiful rural setting and not one low tire or a spec of dust anywhere.
> 
> 
> View attachment 799879 View attachment 799880 View attachment 799881 View attachment 799882



Well deserved award!


----------



## TieDye (May 3, 2018)

Such an awesome job.  I saw it at Ann Arbor.  The Gilmore Car Museum is an awesome place.  We go there at least twice a year.  I have a question:  Where did you get the grips?  I need a pair.


----------



## bricycle (May 3, 2018)

Hope you have her insured for a bazillion $$.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2020)

@fullcircle take a look at this thread. V/r Shawn


----------



## fullcircle (Apr 14, 2020)

Hey Shawn I didnt see a link attached?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2020)

fullcircle said:


> Hey Shawn I didnt see a link attached?



Tom there is no link--go to page 1 of this thread and read through it. V/r Shawn


----------



## fullcircle (Apr 14, 2020)

Ok got it yeah was hoping to see what the original parts look like that go inside the tail light can but worst case I can make something up


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 14, 2020)

fullcircle said:


> Ok got it yeah was hoping to see what the original parts look like that go inside the tail light can but worst case I can make something up




I checked mine and there are no guts. I suspect these fall under the category of "hens teeth". I was never concerned if my electrics on that bike worked or not.  I've owned that bike at least seven or eight years so never paid attention until I checked today! V/r Shawn


----------



## fullcircle (Apr 14, 2020)

Shawn check out my wanted post pics just posted of what we should have!


----------



## Pedals Past (Apr 19, 2020)

wow excellent job one of my favorite bikes i have teo wuestions for you
1. did you make new rubber for stem? 
2. Where did you find the tail light lense or did youinstall the blue dot in 30 years of collecting i never seen lense with blue dot as described in literature







aa with all sexy women i seem to like to dress this bike undress it change its jewel package etc


----------

